# Disque dur LaCie non visible sur le bureau



## bullittriders (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà mon gros soucis j'ai un Imac 2010 et ai voulu sauvegarder mes données sur un disque dur externe. J'achète donc un Disque dur externe de marque LaCie 1T à 89 en promo.
Je le branche tout fonctionne parfaitement, jusqu'à il y a quelques jours.
La sauvegarde ne se faisait plus, enfin ne se finalisait plus (par Time Machine) et depuis hier le disque dur externe n'apparait plus sur mon bureau !!!
Lorsque je lance "utilitaire disque" il apparait donc je peux faire une vérification ou une réparation (ce que j'ai fait) ou même reformater le disque (ce que je ne peux évidement pas faire car je perd toute mes données !) mais je ne peux plus lire les données de mon disque.
Lorsque je le branche en USB sur ma FreeBox cela fonctionne et peux lire photos et vidéos.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à mon problème ???
Je suis aller voir un réparateur qui me demande plus de 150 (presque le double de mon DDE !!!) sans m'assurer de récupérer mes données et en plus il ouvre le boitier donc plus de garantie. Car le disque dur externe est toujours garantie.
J'ai débranché, éteins, le disque dur, l'Imac, rebranché avec le DDE éteint, allumé, etc, plusieurs fois sans changement.
Un grand merci pour vos réponses.
Bullitt


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2011)

bullittriders a dit:


> Lorsque je lance "utilitaire disque" il apparait donc je peux faire une vérification ou une réparation (ce que j'ai fait) ou même reformater le disque (ce que je ne peux évidement pas faire car je perd toute mes données !) mais je ne peux plus lire les données de mon disque.


Dans ces conditions, le bouton "Monter" est-il actif ? Si oui, le cliquer.
(quatrième bouton de la barre du haut à partir de la gauche; sélectionner d'abord le disque "logique" dont l'icone est en bas, légèrement décalée vers la droite).


----------



## bullittriders (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour le coup de main,
Alors le bouton est bien visible mais lorsque je clic dessus un message apparait et me dit :

Échec du montage
Impossible de monter le disque «*LaCie*».
Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter.

J'ai alors cliqué sur réparer et retenté de "monter", mais le même message apparait.

Est ce normal ? Ou non ?

Merci.
Bullitt


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2011)

et après avoir cliquer "Réparer", est-ce que la vérification et la réparation se déroule correctement et affiche bien à la fin "Le disque LaCie semble OK" ?

Ou bien il affiche des erreurs en rouge???


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas normal.

Il se peut que se soit lié à la non finalisation de la sauvegarde Time Machine. Voir peut-être dans le sujet dédié:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-configuration-aide-probl-mes-et-disque-dur-190492.html


----------



## bullittriders (19 Avril 2011)

Non il n'y a aucun message en rouge. Et oui il me dit que tout semble ok !
Bullitt


----------



## YLC (13 Mars 2012)

peut-être peux-tu m'aider:

HELP 

Je suis sur macbook pro sous OS X 10.5.8

J'ai un PB avec un DD ext LaCie 1To neuf connection USB 2.0 alimenté au secteur. Il BIP une dizaine de fois lorsque je le branche, Il ne monte pas et n'apparait nulle part pas même dans plus d'infos à propos de ce mac. Je trouve seulement la connexion USB: 

Capacité :3,86 Go
Support amovible :	Oui
Disque amovible :	Oui
Nom BSD :	disk1
Identifiant du produit :	0x1018
Identifiant du fournisseur :	0x059f (LaCie)
Version :	0.01
Numéro de série :	00015615b00000000e4d733521083
Vitesse :	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
Fabricant :	LaCie
Identifiant de lemplacement :	0xfa410000
Courant disponible (mA) :	500
Courant requis (mA) :	2
Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
Type de carte de partition :	Inconnu
État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré

Qu'en penses-tu, je le renvoie ou j'ai un espoir de le faire apparaitre?

je te remercie d'avance si tu peux m'éclairer sur la question

PS: j'ai déjà essayé avec un autre USB fiable

: ) xxxxxxxx


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

Ces BIP à l'allumage ne sont pas bon signe. Tu as cherché sur la doc et/ou le web (site de LaCie, ...) ?

Tu vois quelque chose dans "Utilitaire de Disque" ?


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment le connectes-tu à ton Mac ? avec *les deux câbles* usb ?

Je précise tout de suite que d'après mon expérience LaCie, ça ne fonctionne que si il y a deux câbles qui relient le DD au Mac.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment le connectes-tu à ton Mac ? avec les deux câbles usb ?



Pourquoi deux ?


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Pourquoi deux ?



Voir au-dessus, j'ai édité.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Voir au-dessus, j'ai édité.


Il dit "alimenté par secteur". A moins que ce ne soit que son Mac qui le soit ... 
J'ai un LaCie 1To et ... ah, oui, je l'ai mis en FW, autant pour moi.
Bon, je ne sais pas, ça me paraît bizarre que deux connections USB soient nécessaires si le disque est alimenté par le secteur. Est-ce qu'on parle bien de 1 To ou de 2 x 500 Go en RAID (sauf ânerie de ma part sur ce dernier point) ?


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2012)

Alors ici j'ai un 320GB, à la maison itou.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Alors ici j'ai un 320GB, à la maison itou.


Je ne suis pas chez moi, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai ...


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2012)

Ok 

Comme moi je sais ce que j'ai et que j'ai même le petit dépliant qui va bien, je mets à notre ami une photo du bon câblage :

Image du haut : ça marche pas.
Image du bas : ça marche :rateau:


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2012)

Ouais, c'est pas mon modèle 
Reste plus qu'à attendre qu'*YLC* câble.


----------



## lappartien (13 Mars 2012)

double post
le 1tO affiche une capacité de 4GO sauf erreur....


----------

